# Loosing Valen



## tane (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, Im totally new to this forum, never thought I´d be part of one either, maybe if someone had suggested even the idea of it I would have called that person crazy. But here I am today after loosing my beloved cat Valen, feeling terrible, the saddest person on earth, I need comfort and suddenly felt that writing down my feelings would help me out. She was a beautiful 17 years old grey cat, had a great life and was a really healthy cat til some months ago when her health started to deteriorate due to all the things you can imagine old age can bring to a cat. God, I cant believe she is not here anymore, sometimes I even hear her calling me, purring or meowing, cant believe I dont have to go and feed her or check if shes doing ok, but most of all I cant believe how much this can hurt, I have this inmense lump in my chest, all the love I had for her is just inside me and I dont know what to do with it. I had her since I was in school and today Im a grown married woman so I feel like she´s been with me for a lifetime. Hope you dont think Im to crazy to mourn this way for my baby, but this is just too painful, cant stop crying....how do you cope with your pets death? Do you ever feel better?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, tane. It is awful, losing someone we love. 

Are you familiar with the story of the Rainbow Bridge? Maybe it will help you to find some comfort in this hard time:

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 

There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tane, I understand how painful this is. THe pain eases with time, but you'll never forget a beloved pet. It seems unbelievable, I know. I still cry for my pets who are gone. I hope it brings you comfort to remember that God knows every sparrow that falls, and that He knows of your heartbreak. I believe Valen is with Him now, and is purring in the arms of angels. God bless and bring you comfort.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh.  

I can't imagine what you're feeling, being fairly new at being recued by my kitty.

You gave your kitty a long, wonderful life, and your tribute is so filled with love. :angel 

I hope your pain eases at least a little.


----------



## tane (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for your message, I didnt know the Over the rainbow story, its really beautiful, at least I took some comfort in it!
I've also been reading some other posts and it helps to be able to share the feeling of loss, I guess most people dont know what it is like to love a cat so dearly and the joy and companion it brings to our life, I miss mine so much already and it has been just a few hours...I spent 17 years with her and even if everyone tells me that´s a really long life (which I know it is...) time flew by with her, she was so incredible, she knew me so well, it was almost as if she could talk.

Well, I posted her pic as my avatar, thats her: Valentina.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The picture is adorable. :luv


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

as Jeanie said, I still cry over the pets I have lost. I will always miss them and they will always hold very special places in my heart. 

In time, the pain stops feeling so sharp and overwhelming and you tend to remember the good times more than the loss. You will always miss Valen, but you will have the happy memories close to your heart to bring you peace. 

It's hard to have pets... it's hard to love anyone or anything, knowing that they could be taken from you some day. But really, loving them enriches our lives in so many ways that it is worth suffering the pain, when it happens. 

(((HUGS))) 

Hang in there, it will become easier with time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There is a sticky that might be helpful to you:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11824 It's called, "You have chosen tears." God bless.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry   I just lost my cat, too  

I understand completely, and you're not crazy. You just need time to mourn. It will get better, with time. Eventually, you'll be able to look back at the memories and smile.


----------



## tane (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks you all for the kind messages, some time ago when my cat started with her several old age ailings I thought I would never ever want to have another pet, the suffering was so intense, but what Morea said is so true....they bring so many happy moments to your life that its all worth it....I miss her terribly, I keep thinking she will appear at any time, guess my body hasnt got used to her not being around any more! She was such a great cat, and to think that when she first came home she was my sisters cat, she brought her when she was a tiny bundle of grey hair and whiskers...but I dont know how or why she instantly turned into my cat...we had a special connection since the first day she came home and would not let me study for my final exams! I was not even into cats then, I was more of a dog person, but she definetely turned me into an absolute cat lover. Today I feel more at peace thinking that finally shes not suffering any more.
Hugs to all.....
T


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Tane I know what your going through but with time that lump of grief that you feel in your chest will go away. I've gone through it to many times but each day it get better.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

they do leave a hole in our heart! Hugs & Prayers! RIP beautiful Valentina


----------

